# A Survey, feedback please.



## Mikey1946 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm replacing my 30 year old wood burning Heatilator with a natural gas fireplace. Searching the WEB over ,  I cannot find a comprehensive listing of gas fireplaces by overall quality and value. Plenty of opinions here and there but no central repository for that information

In your humble, and possibly biased opinions, would you please list the top 5 Gas fireplace manufacturers with respect to quality and value, starting with the best?

Thanks


BTW, after looking at and pricing out Heat-n-Glo, Regency, and Mendota I have zero-ed in on A Mendota DVX35 DT3


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 1, 2011)

Then buy it.  Mendota would by in my top 5 along with Regency, HNG and a few others.
If you like that model, just buy it and dont come back here until you have pics to prove you did so.


----------



## Mikey1946 (Apr 1, 2011)

Franks said:
			
		

> Then buy it.  Mendota would by in my top 5 along with Regency, HNG and a few others.
> If you like that model, just buy it and dont come back here until you have pics to prove you did so.



I appreciate the feedback but what's with the f'n attitude??


----------



## jebatty (Apr 1, 2011)

Time for both to cool it. Mikey, at 5 posts, your inexperience is evident and probably excusable, but you asked a question impossible to answer. Franks, at 3180 posts, a little more patience might be better, but maybe your day was less than you hoped for. Pax vobiscum aka peace be with you.


----------



## Mikey1946 (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry for posting such a dumb question. 

Next time I'll run my post through the "stupid post/question" filter before posting again. Who or where is that filter?

Thanks


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey it wasnt an attitude!  I just want you to go get it fast so we can see some pics.  You actually picked yourself a great fireplace before posting.  Tell me you still didnt buy it?

Sorry to ruffle your feathers there buddy

JE, never confuse the number of posts with the ability to use common sense and good manners.

And also to you


----------



## Mikey1946 (Apr 2, 2011)

My wife and I decided on this Mendota unit. She liked the look of the log set and I liked the 6-level control of the flame-height/heat output.

There are only a couple of dealers in the Twin Cities area so price shopping is hard, just want the best value for the money. Cost is around $5k installed. This $800 installation includes placing, hookup (gas and electric) and test fire and set-up. Will still need to frame it and finish it to look like a real fireplace.

Plan to install when the weather warms up around here; will need to shut off the furnace and open windows for dust control. Will be removing an old wood burning heatilator with a fake stone front.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 2, 2011)

Sounds like an Awesome set-up...I have a cheepo home depo model....Cant wait for updated pic's!


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 2, 2011)

Your pricing seems very typical to what it normally would go for.  If the price is similar between the two stores, research the stores.  Check with the BBB and find out if they have NFI certified installers.  Also, if they plan on using coated gas pipe (CSST) make sure the tech that will be DOING the work is certified.  You need to be certified to install that stuff.  Some shops will get one guy certified but then send any old person out to actually do the install.  Since your not in a rush, take this time to research your hearth shops.  The place you buy is just as important as the unit you buy.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd also ask if they are going to ground (or BOND) the gas line to either
a cold water pipe or the breaker panel.
I believe it has to be done to meet the national gas code requirements.
New York started making us do it a couple of years ago.
The rationale stems from the use of thin-walled CSS. which can burn thru
if there's an arc to ground due to a lightning strike...
Believe me, I've seen this happen from 120 household voltage,
so I can imagine what a lightning bolt - with up to a GIGAVOLT - can do...


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 4, 2011)

Whoo hoo, Bobs still here!
See how rowdy I got when I heard you wouldnt be patrolling the gas room?


----------



## webbie (Apr 4, 2011)

Mikey said:
			
		

> Sorry for posting such a dumb question.
> 
> Next time I'll run my post through the "stupid post/question" filter before posting again. Who or where is that filter?
> 
> Thanks



It was a fine question and you already had picked out some good options....

Mendota is top of the line. Heat and Glo has everything, from basic units (good!) to fancier stuff.

I think it comes down to budget, size, efficiency, etc.......not everyone needs 40K BTU and the most efficient.

Also, when it comes to posts....you are not allowed to be a smart alec until about post #150...not including Ash Can. You'll still get yelled at even at 2000 posts - Franks gets a slap every once in a while himself.

In short, we try to set a tone here which is friendly - and have largely succeeded. Hopefully it will continue. Posts which do not contain any information (helpful) should be carefully thought about before you hit the submit button...that goes for ALL members.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 5, 2011)

Franks said:
			
		

> Whoo hoo, Bobs still here!
> See how rowdy I got when I heard you wouldnt be patrolling the gas room?



OK, Franks, I may hafta do more than lurk if my inactivity makes you cranky...
I will attempt visit & post AT LEAST once a day, & try to focus on the gas forum!  ;-)


----------



## jtp10181 (Apr 5, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking...

I work at a Heat & Glo dealer, and I also know the dealers up in MN are top notch. So I was wondering what made you pick the Mendota over a Heat & Glo? I do not know very much about Mendota units, so really... I have no clue.

Did you pick a slim unit for space reasons? That DVX35 is less than 16" deep.


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 5, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Franks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Bob!

(See guys, I told you it would work)


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 5, 2011)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> If you don't mind me asking...
> 
> I work at a Heat & Glo dealer, and I also know the dealers up in MN are top notch. So I was wondering what made you pick the Mendota over a Heat & Glo? I do not know very much about Mendota units, so really... I have no clue.
> 
> Did you pick a slim unit for space reasons? That DVX35 is less than 16" deep.



I sold Heat N Glo on Long Island during the good ole 90s.  Never had trouble with competition.  Then one day we are at the HPBA Show and saw a comotion near the Mendota booth.  When we went inside at saw their flame patterns, our stomachs sank.  In fact, we made an immediate bid on a Mendota dealership, but the territory was taken.  I sell neither brands right now (we sell Regency) but I still hear from customers that the Mendota has one of the best flame patterns they see during their shopping.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Sep 17, 2011)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> If you don't mind me asking...
> 
> I work at a Heat & Glo dealer, and I also know the dealers up in MN are top notch. So I was wondering what made you pick the Mendota over a Heat & Glo? I do not know very much about Mendota units, so really... I have no clue.
> 
> Did you pick a slim unit for space reasons? That DVX35 is less than 16" deep.



You are really comparing apples and oranges. HHT makes a decent gas fireplace at a decent price. Mendota makes a great gas fireplace however it is more expensive. Huge difference in construction. Mendota is all standing seem welded versus spot welded and snap locked. Thickness of material, just compare shipping weights. Mendota is extremely efficient. Take a look at P4 ratings. Best flame in the industry. 

I really wouldn't consider the DXV-35 to be a slim unit. It is right in there with most other 36" gas direct vents.

I might be a little prejudiced

Brad


----------

